

Show HN: Google Maps + Pokemon, for real this time: Mobbles - al_

Following the Google Maps April&#x27;s fool and seeing the reaction around it, I feel the need to post about our app: Mobbles ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mobbles.com )<p>In a nutshell, it&#x27;s Google Maps + Pokemon + tamagotchis<p>It&#x27;s a real-life creature hunting. Once caught, you&#x27;ll need to take care of your creatures (like Tamagotchis), you can then trade&#x2F;fight them with your friends!<p>Some creatures are only catchable in Asia.
Some creatures are only catchable in France.
Some creatures are only catchable during full moon nights.
Some creature are only catchable early in the morning.
etc.<p>We&#x27;ve had some users tell us they go out at night and hunt! Or users actually putting their alarm clock early to catch this one Mobble! Some feedbacks are quite unbelievable sometimes, like someone crossing the whole city of LA to catch an exclusive Mobble we put around the convention center during E3.<p>HN is actually responsible for this game since we applied through our incubator (I&#x2F;O venture) after sseing a link here.<p>Anyway, for those who are frustrated by Google&#x27;s april fool, you should give Mobbles a try! Looking forward to your feedback!
======
al_
Clickable [http://www.mobbles.com](http://www.mobbles.com)

------
tommmmmm
Where are you based? Are you hiring?

~~~
al_
Please shoot us an email at jobs@mobbles.com

